# 6 month old dog soiling crate



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

She hadnt done it since 8 weeks old and about 3 days ago she pooped peed and puked all over her crate bcz of a bone I have her she got better yesterday she got spayed she spent all day in her kennel outside a10 by 10 I bring her inside about 1hour after being inside she poops and pees all over the crate and now our house smells why has she started this behavior again when she was trained off of it.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe something is going on to where she can't control it?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

you probably didn't clean the crate out well enough. if she smells the pee and poop from last time, she will continue to go in the same place.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> you probably didn't clean the crate out well enough. if she smells the pee and poop from last time, she will continue to go in the same place.


this is the answer.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

No that's not the answer she soiled the vets crate after being spayed and even after cleaning hers with soap an water she soils it 2 more times got it in the carpet and everything took 2 hours to clean it all up she pooped 3 times in one night all in her crate I clean it out great and she won't stop she does it every night now I'm getting beyond sick and tired of waking up throughout the night to clean her crate we are runnin out of cloth to use as bedding for her because she's soiling everything. If she does it one time tonight im taking her outside and leavig her to sleep in her dog house in her kennel the vet said she was perfectly healthy


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

oh my my... Chick.. you are just too much sometimes... lol

I love the way you argue with everyone that doesn't give you the answer you are looking for or think you know yourself...
You argue with folks that have been around dogs for a lifetime, 30 years or many more in some cases.. You act like you are the first person in the world to experience what you are going through.

WELCOME TO OWNERSHIP AND CARE OF A LIFE BEING. HAVE A CHILD, CLEAN THEIR POOP FOR YEARS, THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE... 
If you don't want your dog going poop in the cage, then learn the proper way to schedule feed and empty your dog.. scratch that.. puppy!!!! A young life learning everything, from bowel control to where and when to go.. How to please you, which I bet is mighty confusing...

Soap and water isn't going to kill anything.. BLEACH!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

BLEACH indeed, my mother uses bleach at her dog grooming shop to clean her cages..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

After spay surgery it's tough on a dogs system so give her like 2 weeks to get back to normal. Also if you increased her food that could be part of it too....the combination of more food plus recent surgery. 

If she were my dog I would fast her for a day and then feed her at 6pm and take up water at 6:30pm and stick with this schedule. No water for food after that time. Let out at 10pm before you to go bed for her final potty break. And of course in the morning around 6-7am let her out again.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i know you are dealing with a high maintenance animal. not every dog is plug and play. some require more time and patience. some require ALL your time and patience. but they do not have a personal vendetta against their owners. all of your posts are dripping with anger and insult. but she is not trying to ruin your life.
humans are the only animals gratified by pain and suffering in other animals.
nobody is saying you aren't trying. but effort and energy need to be pointed in the right direction if you expect results. your dog is difficult and helping her is obviously a major pain in the ass. that is why adoption is a noble act. not everyone can accept responsibility for what's inside a mystery box.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I don't feed her after 530 same schedule she has need on her whole life


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

And I let her pay at midnight every single night


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

Out not pay


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I also took her off her pain medicine since she seems like she's not in pain


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Pain meds screw my boy up in the belly and his poop cycle. So doesn't anesthesia like COACH said. Sorry you are going through this but if she was trained and is now appearing not trained I would first think it's something medical. 

Also the pain meds could be managing her pain when she is off them for a few days is when to gauge if they should be stopped. I give my boy his meds when I know it's super humid out or if I know we are going to be walking far or tugging and I know it aggravates his injury.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I would definitely think it's a reaction to either the post-op meds and/or any increase or change in feeding. 

I'm sure she'll get back to normal soon. What she won't do, however, is understand why you apparently hate her. 

You need to realize that your dog is not plotting the next thing to drive you to insanity. She's just a pup. And until her exercise is increased, and you get a bit more experience (and practice deep breathing exercises), I doubt your relationship will ever improve.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

One I do excercise her 2 excercise is not going to stop her pooping in her cage 3 I can't excercise her for a week vet said so. 4 I have experience I had a cocker spaniel mix for 15 years a pit bull for 4 years and I have a papplion that I've had for 7 years I volunteer at a pit bull rescue and have helped care for over 40 pit bulls in my life I helped raise 7 pit bull puppies my neighbors dog gave birth to and found them all homes I have experience in dogs. I just don't want my trained dog pooping in her crate multiple times a night I'm losing sleep bcz I have to get up every couple hours to clean her crate. What I also don't understand she is so calm away from home sitting still but at home she constantly runs like a maniac despite how much excercise I give her... I walk her whenever I have time and whenever I'm not in school and not doing homework so she gets enough excercise


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I didn't mean that exercising her would improve this particular issue, I was referring to your previous posts and why you seem to get so frustrated with your dog. Exercise will help those energy levels though. Even if you're doing as much as you can, she's clearly still a little ball of energy and could use more. 

Regardless, like other have said, I think this is probably a reaction to the meds and/or any food changes if applicable. 

You're probably going to have to wait it out. My male gets horrible diarrhea when he's on any kind of antibiotic, so it's not uncommon. Try giving some plain canned pumpkin to help ease her stomach but I bet this will get better once the meds are out of her system and she has readjusted. 

As for the experience, I think it's awesome that you do so much to help animals in your community, but your posts speak for themselves...


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

Of course I get frustrated when she hurts my disabled parents. That's why she's not allowed in the living room. She is so calm everywhere but our house I took her to a neighbors house where she was born and raised that has 17 cats in once place 30 chickens and her mother and she was as calm as can be sitting right beside me not moving at all


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

PitbullChick13 said:


> 2 excercise is not going to stop her pooping in her cage
> 
> I walk her whenever I have time and whenever I'm not in school and not doing homework so she gets enough excercise


2 actually.. a good walk to empty is a great way to reduce the doo...

3 How long or far do you walk? Enough exercise for a dog, let alone a bulldog, is hours and hours of walking/running and mental stimulation...

Im not harping or questioning your routines or motives.. But with all these years experience you've had,,, why all the noob questions you argued the answers to when you first came to GP? If you know.. then you know, and don't need to be told why your PUPPY is still pooping in the cage..


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I walk about half a mile down the road and keep walking back and forth for about 30 minutes then she is on her runner/trolley system for about 2 to 3 hours depending on the weather that's really all I have the time for with my school schedule the way it is this semester my schedule is different each semester so I work around it as best I can depending on what it is.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

A dog that is crate trained shouldn't randomly start soiling her crate when she hasn't done it in 5 months is what I'm saying she was crate trained perfectly....... It started randomly


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

It takes quite a bit Chick... quite a bit to handle and train an energetic dog.. 

Don't give up,, listen to advice given and either use it or make it into what works for you.. I Promise you there are more helpers here on GP than not>>>


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

PitbullChick13 said:


> A dog that is crate trained shouldn't randomly start soiling her crate when she hasn't done it in 5 months is what I'm saying she was crate trained perfectly....... It started randomly


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT A PUPPY!!! Perfectly trained puppy,, doesn't exist!!

A variable changed that made it start happening.. Be patient, potty often, feed and water schedule.. The "training" will come back to her


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

Ok close this particular thread


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Not closing threads here. Other folks might come searching for the same answers your getting. Don't let pressure from your parents get you all freaked ou. Your dog will feel your frustration and be more confused by it. Give that puppy time to understand exactly what it is you guys expect from it. Dog doesn't want to let you down.... It just doesn't understand yet


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

So, here's a thought. Do you have the crate divider? Or make something up so that her crate is smaller for just a few days. If there is too much room in the crate, some pups will just bathroom in one part and sleep in the other. Putting the divider in gives them less space, so they are more likely to alert you to take them out. I know she's already been crate trained, but maybe she needs a little refresher until her system gets back on track.


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I have a divider yes but she's grown to big for me to be able to fit it in her crate with her


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

For everyone saying I didn't clean the cage good is wrong I used bleach she still soiled it she was put outside at 10 am and was fed i haven't fed her since 10 am I brought her inside at 930 here at 10 pm she soiled her crate again after being outside all day long the first thing she does when she gets in her crate is soils it. I have been thru 2 rolls of paper towels in 2 days each time dr soils it it gets on the carpet she hasn't had pain medicine in 48 hours she has done this ever since she was spayed my mom said one more time and she's spending the night outside because I don't have enough paper towels to clean up after her all night I'm losing patience why would a dog that hasn't eaten in 12 hours and who has been outside for 12 hours poop the moment getting in the house


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

I'm putting her outside if she does it again and calling her vet on Monday when they open back up


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PitbullChick13 said:


> A dog that is crate trained shouldn't randomly start soiling her crate when she hasn't done it in 5 months is what I'm saying she was crate trained perfectly....... It started randomly


But you said she has pain meds and surgery that could cause her to have stomachs problems or crops which can make a pup go in their crate. How is it out of nowhere?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

PitbullChick13 said:


> I walk about half a mile down the road and keep walking back and forth for about 30 minutes then she is on her runner/trolley system for about 2 to 3 hours depending on the weather that's really all I have the time for with my school schedule the way it is this semester my schedule is different each semester so I work around it as best I can depending on what it is.


Not trying to be rude, but this is not enough exercise. My dogs would be crazy at home too if that's all they were able to do. With all your experience you should know that none of this is the dogs fault. No dog wants to poop all over its self and deal with anger from you on top of it, I promise you that.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Why are you adopting if you seem to get so easily angered by the normal and expected behavior of a puppy?


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

Because my other puppy never did that at all and it was a rescue situation I rescued her from my neighbor


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

And right now for a week she is confined to her crate for 10 days not able to come out because she was spayed a week ago and pulled her stitches from being to active the vet said she had to stay in the crate until her stitches are out


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Can you move her crate into the bathroom or somewhere without carpet? Just so you have an easier surface to clean if she has more accidents?


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

It won't fit in the bathroom and now she hasn't pooped in 3 days she seems constipated now


----------

